# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys this friday night march 29th at 7 pm races at park lane hobbies see u guys there.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Any of you guys going to field a team for the Quarrell? Anyone need another driver?

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I can't go.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Have fun, going to Baltimore.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Al is that I can't go to Quarrell or to park lane on Friday.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

moved


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No Quarrel


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Cant be at either. Sorry

It would be good to keep a single thread for all of the "Lakeshore" races. That way us newbees to the series could remember who is next.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Friday Night Races*

I'm sorry I can't make it, either, with Good Friday and all. Hope to make the next one, though. Gotta work on getting faster...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

removed


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ok first thing what does good friday have to do with races its not a major holiday man u guys crack me up with this good friday thing. might be the last race ever at the hobby shop will know more in the next week or so.


I am gonna say it, #1. You have said this is the last week for a long time, I understand that your not sure, But #2. While your cars are your family, maybe, just maybe because some of us have this day off want to spend the extra time with our families. #3. Not a major Holiday, Not a Major race. #4. With alot of people not making it, you will be sure to get a plaque, oops, forgot! #5. Talk like that wont get you any extra Chocolate cover Bunnies or Cool colored Eggs. Happy Easter Da'Relle, Bon Jour :dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

some people respect the day that their Savior died for their sins.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

removed


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what a juvenile


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

removed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

sry guys 4 my post. this will be very last race any where. have fun with out me.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is darelle retiring again I think this is the 5th or 6th retirement.Let's just hope this one last longer than a couple races.If you sell me all your stuff your retirement might last.Bonjour Darrelle!:wave:


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

honda27 said:


> sry guys 4 my post. this will be very last race any where. have fun with out me.


I'm sure they will Darrel :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

closed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results*

heres the race results 4 friday march 29th 2013 

skinny tire tjets
1st jake 75
2nd brian 73 
3rd john 72
4th corky 72
5th ed 71
6th darrell 69
7th russ 68
8th tom 64.

fat tire tjets
1st ed 87
2nd jake 86
3rd darrell 82
4th john 82
5th brian 78
6th tom 76
7th corky 76
8th russ 64


derby wagons
1st jake 56
2nd russ 53
3rd john 53
4th ed 52
5th darrell 51
6th brian 49
7th corky 49
8th tom 48.


----------

